# Equipment List



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to be an audio installer, back in the days of Pro Logic. Hell, I still have a bunch of Pro Logic equipment, and still did right up until last year. My fiance and I bought our first house, and I promised myself I would get a bit caught up in my Home Theater setup. This is what I've pulled together so far. 

Mitsubishi HC5500 Projector on a MonoPrice ceiling mount
DIY 120" Designer White screen, hand wrapped in triple black velvet
Onkyo TX-SR805 Receiver <---such a great piece of hardware!
PS3 Blu-Ray source
Quad Core HTPC with Pioneer Blu-Ray Player and 5TB of hard drive space on tap!
APC 450va Battery Backup for Projector
APC 1400va Battery Backup for HTPC
Behringer EP2500 to a Dual 10" Folded Horn Sub (Wicked One - a Decware design)
Elemental Design US-6T6 LCR speakers, with 5T5 rears, and HiFi Works THX Cert inwalls for the sides
Monster Pro 5500 and HTS 5100 line conditioners
Pioneer Elite 95 Laserdisc
Mistubish HSU VCR
All signal cable is Monoprice with Monster 12 gauge inwall for all speakers. 

Room Treatments:

SuperChunk corner bass trap wrapped in Dazian Expo Black (OC703)
Decware CWALL Bass Traps (thermafiber acoustic fireblankets)
First Reflection OC703 panels wrapped in Dazian Expo Black (OC703)
DIY Flutter breaking diffusers on rear wall from Oak and MDF stained Warm Cherry Red

Winter 2009 Projects:

Waiting on arrival of a Maelstrom-X 21" sub for a 12.5 cf sealed sub box
Dedicated 20 amp circuits for EP2500 an Onkyo receiver
Install Mini-Can lights over theater seats and bar and in front of screen
Touch up paint and patch walls where new cables were run
Finish Patching new CAT6 lines for HTPC, PS3 and future XBOX 360
Wrapping and mounting more OC703 for ceiling reflection points and other hot spots in the room
Cutting more flutter breaker diffusers for the side walls around seating position
Painting the theater ceiling....I don't know...something dark!
Possibly saving up for an OPPO Universal player. 
Saving up for some sort of wireless lighting control
Redialing in system with all new room treatments and new Maelstrom sub built and installed


All DIY projects, powered by SUSHI!


EDIT: Doh! I just saw the no photos request. All images removed (pout)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like some nice gear!.:T

I still have my pro-logic gear..I hate throwing out stuff that still works!! :bigsmile:
You can post your pics in the Home Theater Gallery..


----------

